
Ask HN: Can I edit my YC application after submission? - armini
We&#x27;re just about to publish our Android application &amp; I thought it would be great to add that to our YC application but since we hit the submit button there&#x27;s no option to add&#x2F;edit. Is that possible?
======
gus_massa
This type of question is probably better addressed to info@ycombinator.com .
Threads are sometimes unnoticed.

~~~
armini
thanks Gus! love your work :)

~~~
gus_massa
[Just to be 100% clear, I'm not a mod. I only visit the newest page more than
the average user.]

